# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الاسعافات الاوليه أرجو التثبيت

## قطيفيss

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ما هى الاسعافات 

هى اول ما يقدم للمصاب او المريض بمرض مفاجىء من عنايه ومساعده حتى نقله الى المستشفى ويجب ان يكون المسعف سريع البديهه وله القدره على التصرف المتزن السليم والايحاء للمصاب بالثقه والقدره على تقديم العون له .


الغرض من الاسعافات الاوليه : 


انقاذ المريض من خطر داهم ( ايقاف نزيف - عمل تنفس صناعى - تدليك القلب - علاج الصدمه ) ازالة الالم مثل وضع جبيره لمصاب بكسر او خلع واعطائه مسكن للالم .

العمل على منع حدوث مضعافات مثل تلوث الجروح والقيام بتطهيرها وتضميدها بالغيارات المعقمه ومنع حدوث شلل فى حالات كسور العمود الفقرى بالعنايه بنقل المريض وعدم ثنى الظهر اثناء النقل . 

تهيئة وسائل النقل للمصاب وذلك بأستدعاء سيارة الاسعاف او اى وسيله اخرى او استدعاء الطبيب . 



كيف يؤدى المسعف عمله 


عليه ان يعرف ما حدث للمصاب بالاستفسار ودراسة الملابسات وان يصل من ذلك الى تشخيص تقريبى لاصابة المريض او مرضه ومن امثلة ذلك : 


سقوط شخص من ارتفاع وفقدان الحركه بالساقين والم بالظهر يدل على اشتباه حدوث كسر بالعمود الفقرى .

اصابة للراس مع فقدان الوعى تدل على اصابه فى المخ ( ارتجاج بالمخ ) .

اصابة لجدار الصدر مع عسر فى التنفس وزرقه تدل على وجود اصابه اثرت فى فاعلية جدار الصدر واداائه لوظيفته .

الم شديد مفاجىء بالجنب مع عسر التبول او دماء بالبول يدل على وجود حصوات ومغص كلوى . 

على المسعف ان يتصرف فى حدود معلوماته .

ان يهدىء من روع المريض ويزيل اضطرابه وذلك بالكلمات المشجعه . 


احتياجات المسعف 
شنطة الاسعافات الاوليه وتحتوى على اربطه وغيارات ومواد مطهره ومسكنات وبعض الجبائر . 


تعليمات للمسعف 
الايسمح بتذاحم الناس حول المصاب ليسمح له بالتنفس وتهدئة المصاب الاحتفاظ بشهود الحادث واستدعاء الطبيب والشرطه ومحاولة ايقاف النزيف او عمل جبيره او تنفس صناعى وتدليك القلب حسب الحاله . 


المصدر : أضواء على السلامة - أرامكو السعودية
يتابع وهو منقول

----------


## قطيفيss

الاسعافات الاوليه 

(( الغصه )) 
إسأل المصاب " هل تستطيع التكلم ؟- 
إذا كان المصاب قادراً على الكلام أو الصراخ فإن منفذ الهواء في أغلب الاحتمالات يكون مفتوحاً بما يكفي لاخراج الشيء الذي سده 
إذا كان المصاب قادراً على الكلام أو السعال- 
طمئن المصاب وشجعه على السعال 
لا تضربـه علـى الظهـر 
إذا كان المصاب لا يستطيع التكلم أو السعال ولكنه لا يزال واعياً لم يغمى عليه: من جهة الخلف ، قم بلف يديك وإحاطتهما بخصر المصاب من الجانبين 
إقبض أصابع إحدى كفيك وأمسكها بالكف الآخر وضع كلتا اليدين فوق السرة 
أعـط دفعـة قوية سريعة باتجاه علوي 
كرر الدفعات بقوة إلى أعلى حتى ينفتح طريق الهواء 
عندما يكون المريض مغمى عليه إتبع الإرشادات السابقة بشأن الإنعاش القلبي 
الـرئوي 
الغصـة لدى الرضع والأطفال الصغار- 
إقلب المصاب بحيث يكون الرأس في وضعٍ أسفل من الصدر ، وأعط 4 ضربات 
على الظهر 
عدل وضع الطفل واسند رأسه بإحدى يديك . وضع إصبعين أو ثلاثة على الصدر 
بين الثديين وأعط أربع ضغطات قوية 
إفتح الفـم لرؤيـة أي جسـم غريب وأزل ما تـراه 
حاول عمل التنفس صناعي للمريض 
أعد الخطوات من 1 إلى 4 حتى تتمكن من فتح منفذ الهواء أو تصلك المساعدة أو 
ينقل المصاب إلى المستشفى 
-------------- 
الغرق 
إحذر : لا تغرق نفسك أيضاً عند محاولتك إنقـاذ الغـري 
إذا كنت لا تجيد السباحة إحـذر قـذف نفسك في الماء 
أطلب المساعدة من الآخريـن 
إرم طوق النجاة أو أي حبل أو عصا ليمسك بها الغريق 
:عندما يتم إخراج الغريق 
ضعه على بطنه في وضع النقاهة مع إمالة الرأس إلى أسفل 
ساعد الغريق على تفريغ المياه من جوفه 
ضع يديك تحت بطنه وأدفعه قليلاً وشجعه على السعال والتقيؤ 
انتبه لوجـود أي إصابات في الرأس أو العنق أو الأطراف 
أزل جميع ملابس المصاب وضعه في مكان دافئ وغطـه ببطانية أو فوط جافـة 
نظـف فـم المصاب وأنفه من أي أشياء أو مواد عالقـة 
إذا كان المصاب مالكاً لشعوره 
---------------------- 
النوبه القلبيه 
إنتبه... أعراض تحذر لقرب حدوث نوبة قلبية 
الإحساس بضغط ثقيل أو ألم عاصر في الصدر أو الفك السفلي أو الذراع- 
اليسـرى 
ضيق التنفس ، شحوب الجلد ، العرق الغزير والضعف العام- 
الغـثيان والتقـيؤ- 
ألم في البطن مع عسر الهضم والتجشؤ- 
الإحساس بالقلق أو الخـوف- 
:ما يجب عمله عندما تتوقع نوبة قلبية 
ساعد المريض على الراحة ، والجلوس أو الاستلقاء على وضع يكون مريحاً- 
له 
ساعد المريض على أخذ الجرعة الدوائية التي صرفت له من قبل الطبيب- 
لحالته 
تأكد من طلبك المساعدة العاجلة وأخبر المريض أن المساعدة قادمـة- 
أفتح أزرار ثياب المريض وأبعد الثياب الضيقـة- 
أبق المريض هادئاً ولكن لا تجبره على عدم التحرك مطلقاً حتى تصلك- 
المساعدة ، أو تنقله إلى المستشفى 
---------------- 
عض الأفـاعـي و لـدغ العقـارب 
هدئ المريض وطمئنه وأمنعه من الحركة ثم ثبت العضو المصاب أفقيـاً 
إغسل مكان اللـدغ بالماء والصابون وأي مطهـر للجروح إنْ وجــد 
أربـط الطـرف المصاب برفق مستعملاً أي شـيء يصلح رباطـاً فـي موضع أعلى من 
مكان اللدغ وأقرب إلى جهـة القلـب بحوالـي 20 سم لتمنع جريان السم إلى بقية أجزاء 
الجسـم 
إعمل على استخراج السم بالضغط على جانبي الجرح مع تجفيف المكـان 
إذا لم يمكنك نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى بسرعة فقم بمص السم مباشـرة بفمك من مكان 
اللدغ وطرحه بعيداً بشرط عدم وجود أي تقرحات بفـمك 
ضع ثلجاً أو مـاء بـارد فوق الجرح والطرف المصاب وخاصـة أثنـاء نقله إلى المستشفى 
أنقل المصاب إلى المستشفى سريعاً مع عدم السماح له بالمشي أو الحركة 
لا تستعمل أي علاجات شعبية أو وسائل علاجية أخرى قد تؤذي المصاب 
إجلب معك إلى المستشفى الأفعى أو العقرب بعد قتلها إنْ أمكن ذلك حتـى 
يمكن التعرف على نوعيتهـا 

--------------------- 
التســمـم 
أولا- فـي جمـيع الحـالات 
تأكـد من عـدم وجـود خطر إضافي بسبب قيامك بإسعاف المصاب إذا كان ممكـناً : حـدد نـوع السـم واحتفـظ بوعـائـه أو غلافه اتصل بمركـز السـموم أو المستشفى وأحـصل على النصائح الأولية إذا احتاج الأمر أطلب الإسعاف أو أي مساعد آخر ، أو انقـل المصاب وتأكد أن السـم ووعائه في معية المريض إلى المستشفى 
:ثانيا- في حالة السموم المستنشقة مثل دخان العوادم 
تأكد أنك نفسك لا تكون ضحية هذه الغازات أيضاً أزل مصدر هـذه الغازات/الأبخرة (مثلاً بإطفاء المحرك ) أو اقفـال أنبوبـة الغـاز خذ المصـاب إلـى مكـان جـيد التهويــة أطلـب الإســعاف أو مسـاعـد آخـــر إذا احتاج الأمر قم بالتهوية الصناعية ( تنفس صناعي ) للمريض 
:ثالثا - في حالة السموم التي تلامس الجلد أو العيون 
أغمر المنطقة بالماء البارد الجاري لمدة لا تقل عن 15 دقيقة وأغسل العينين برفـق استمر بغمر المنطقة حتى تصل إليك المسـاعدة أبعـد جمـيع الملابـس الملـوثـة لا تستعمـل أي ترياقات كيمـيائـية 
:رابعا- في حالة ابتلاع أو شرب السموم أو الكيميائيات المنزلية 
:إذا كان المريض لا يزال مالكً لشعوره- 
اتصل بمركز السموم أو المستشفـى 
أعط حليباً أو ماء للكبار كأس أو كأسين ، للأطفال نصف 
كأس إلى كأس كامل 
حاول إحداث التقيؤ واستعمل لذلك شـراب الـ (ابيكاك ) - موجـود في الصيدليات بدون وصفة طبيـة لمنع الاختناق بالقيء ضع رأس المصاب في وضع أسفل من جسـمه إذا كان التسمم بمواد بترولية مثل الكيروسـين أو مـواد حـارقـة : لا تحاول إحداث التقيؤ مطلقاً ولكن أعط المصاب حليباً أو ماء يشربه 
:إذا كان المصاب مغمى عليه- 
استدع الإسعاف أو انقله إلى أقرب مركز طبي ضع المصاب فــي وضع النقاهـة لاحظ التنفس وابدأ التهوية الصناعية ( التنفس الصناعي ) عند الضرورة لا تقــم بإحـداث التقـيؤ مطلقــاً 
-------------------- 
الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي 
أوليات الإنعاش - الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي 
أولا.. طريق الهواء الفم - الحنجرة - القصبة الهوائية 
" إذا توقعت إصابة في العنق (الرقبة) فلا تحرك العنق مطلقاً "- 
قـم بفتح الهواء ، ضع إحدى يديك على جبهة المصاب لتميل رأسه إلى الوراء- 
ضع أصابع اليد الأخرى تحت ذقن المصاب لترفع فكه إلى أعلى 
ثانيا.. التهويـة التنفس الصناعيـة 
أنظر إلى حركة الصدر- 
أصغ إلى تنفس المصاب- 
تحسس تنفس المصاب على خدك- 
إذا لم يكن هناك تنفس إبدأ بالتنفس الصناعي فوراً 
:التنفس الصناعي 
إدفع الرأس باتجاه الخلف- 
إغلق فتحتي الأنف بأصابعك- 
ضع فمك على فم المصاب- 
إنفخ نفسين كبيريـن- 
إستمر بإعطاء نفس طويل كل خمس ثواني حتى يبدأ المصاب بالتنفس- 
طبيعياُ أو تصل إليك المساعدة 
:ملاحظـة 
:بالنسبة للرضع والأطفال الصغار 
غط فـم وأنف الطفل بفمك- 
أعط نفخات صغيرة متكررة- 
عند محاولة إجراء التنفس الصناعي وفي حالة عدم دخول الهواء إلى صدر 
:المصاب اعمل الآتي 
غير موضع الرأس وحاول إجراء التنفس الصناعي مرة أخرى- 
لتخلي مجرى الهواء ضع أسفل راحة إحدى يديك على ظهر اليد الأخرى- 
فوق البطن ، بين السرة وأسفل القفص الصدري ، ثم اضغط على أعلى البطن 
بـ 6-10 دفعـات - قوية سريعة 
إذا فشلت في ذلك ، افتح فم المريض بالإمساك باللسان والفك السفلي بيـن- 
إبهـامك وأصابعك ثم أرفع الحنك 
حاول التهوية ( التنفس الصناعي ) كما سـبق- 
إذا لم تنجح ، أعد الخطوات السابقة ( دفعات ضغط على البطن - إزالة ما- 
يوجد في الفم - التنفس الصناعي حتى ينفتح مجرى الهواء أو تصل إليك المساعدة 
:الـدورة الدمويـة 
تحسس النبض في العنق - الشريان السباتي- 
إذا وجدت النبض في العنق فاستمر في التهويـة- 
:إذا لم تجد النبض قم بعمل الإنعاش القلبي كما يلي- 
ضع أسفل راحة إحدى يديك فوق أسفل جزء في وسط القفص الصدري من الأمام وضع راحة اليد الأخرى فوق اليد الأولى 
:للكبـار 
اضغط بقوة لتكبس الصدر 3-5 سم وبمعدل 60 مرة في الدقيقة وبعد كل 15 ضغطة أعط تهوية لمرتين ثم استمر فـي الإنعاش القلـبي 
:للصغار 
أكبس الصدر 2-3 سم باستعمال راحة يد واحدة وبمعدل 60 مرة في الدقيقـة استمر في الإنعاش القلبي حتى تصل إليك المساعدة

----------


## قطيفيss

آلام البطن 
أول الاعراض الرئيسية لالتهاب الزائدة الدودية هو شعور بالانزعاج في منطقة البطن. مدد الشخص المصاب في فراشه وضع كيساً من قطع الثلج على الناحية التي تؤلمه. لا تعطيه أي طعام أو شراب قبل استشارة الطبيب ، فذلك قد يزيد احتمال انفجار الزائدة الملتهبة ويخلق وضعاً أشد خطورة. ولا يجوز اطلاقاً اعطاء المصاب مسهلات لدى الشعور باي الم في البطن 



الاختناق 
تم انقاذ شخص من بيته الذي تلتهمه النار، وهو في حال غيبوبة من جراء الدخان الذي تنشقه. في حالات الاختناق، عملية الانعاش بالتنفس الاصطناعي من الفم الى الفم تتطلب اولا فتح مجرى التنفس لدى المصاب باحناء رأسه الى الخلف ورفع فكه الاسفل. بعد ذلك أقفل منخريه بسبابتك وابهامك وانفخ في فمه بقوة كافية ليرفع صدره، تابع الانعاش بمعدل 12 نفساً في الدقيقة. لا تيأس وتتوقف عن مهمتك بسرعة. فكثيراً ما أنتعش ضحايا اختناق بعد ساعات من مباشرة عملية التنفس الاصطناعي 



عضات الكلاب 
كلب شارد يهاجم شخص ويعض ساقه. اعتبر ان اي كلب هو مصاب بدأ الكلب حتى يثبت لك العكس، سارع الى اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة. اغسل موضع العضة بالماء الجاري لأزالة آثار لعاب الكلب. بعد ذلك استخدم الشاش الطبي لتنظيف الجرح بالصابون والماء. غطي الجرح بظماد معقم وحاول القبض على الكلب لفحصه والتأكد من عدم اصابته بدأ الكلب 


الحروق 
أصيب شخص بحروق بالغة. هنالك انواع مختلفة من المعالجات للحروق البسيطة. أسكب الماء المثلج على الحرق ثم ضع فوقه كيساً يحوي قطعاً من الثلج على الحرق او ضمادات مبللة بالماء البارد، وذلك بعد ازالة بقايا الثيلب المحترقة لتحاشي التلوث بالجراثيم، ثم طهر الحرق بمادة معقمة، اما حروق الدرجة الثالثة، اي نوع الاعمق، فهي خطيرة ويجب ان يعالجها اختصاصي فوراً. في مثـل هذه الحالات تنبغي تغطية المنطقة المحروقة بضماد غير لاصق او بقطعة قماش نظيفة، ويمكن التعرف الى حروق الدرجة الثالثة من لونها الفحمي او الابيض 



آلام الصدر 
أجلس في وضع منحن إلى الوراء بمقدار 45 درحة تقريباً . اذا كان الألم شديداً ومتواصلا، خصوصاً اذا امتد الى الكتفين او الذراعين او العنق ، فربما انت امام أزمة قلبية. استدع للحال سيارة اسعاف 



الغص بالطعام 
يغص احد الاشخاص بقطعة من اللحم. أسأله اذا كان يستطيع الكلام . اذا امكنه ذلك فمعناه ان الهواء يدخل الى رائتيه وبالتالي ففي وسعه ان يسعل ويقذف العائق الذي يغص به الى الخارج. اما اذا عجز عن الكلام، فأضربه بعقب يديك ضربات سرية وقوية على ظهره بين عظمتي الكتفين. لا تحاول ازاحة العائق باصبعك او دفع ماء او شراب في بلعومه. اذا بقي مجرى التنفس مسدوداً، استخدم " مناورة هيمليخ ". قف وراءه ولف ذراعيك حول خصره ، ثم اقبض احدى يديك وضع جانب الابهام على بطنه بين القفص الصدري والسرة . امسك بيديك الاخرى قبضة يدك الاولى واضغط بحركة سريعة مع دفع الى اعلى. كرر الحركة حتى ينزاح العائق 



الجروح 
جرح شخص يده فأخذت تنزف بغزارة. انزع من معصمه واصبعه الخاتم والساعة، وارفع ذراعه المصابة فوق مستوى القلب ثم اضغط الجرح مباشرة . اذا لم يكن احد الاوردة الرئيسية مقطوعاً، فان النزف يتوقف عادة بالضغط المباشر. اما اذا لم يتوقف، فاضغط على الوريد من الداخل ( في جروح الساق يكون الضغط على الوريد في اعلى الفخذ من الداخل ). لا تستعمل المرقأة (ضاغط لوقف النزف) الابعد اخفاق جميع الوسائل الاخرى، لأن هذه تمنع وصول الدم الى الطرف المصاب كله وربما سبب ذلك عطلا دائماً 



نوبة السكري 
شخص مصاب بدأ السكر في الدم بأ يتفصد عرقاً ويرتجف ويتصرف في حال من التشتت الفكري. لا تعطه حقنة انسولين او جرعة من العقاقير المضادة للسكري، اذ ربما تكون حالة ناجمة عن هبوط سريع في مستوى السكر في الدم ، وهذا ينتج عادة من تناول جرعة مفرطة من الانسلين. حاول ان ترفع مستوى السكر في دمه بان تدعه يتناول شرابا يحتوي على السكر او قطعة حلوى او يمص قطعة سكر 



الصدمة الكهربائية 
سلك كهربائي خارجي ينقل تياراً يسقط على شخص . قبل اي شيء يجب فصل جسد المصاب عن التيار الكهربائي . استخدم خشبة جافة او غصن شجرة لابعد السلك ، او اعقد بعض ثيابك حول المصاب و اجذبه بعيداً عن السلك. اذا امسكت بثيابه او حذائه، فربما عرضت نفسك للخطر لأن جسده قد يكون ناقلا للكرباء. تأكد من ان اي شيئ تستعمله هو جاف وغير ناقل للكهرباء وانك تقف على أرض جافة. اذا جست نبض صديقك وكان متوقفاً، فقد تضطر الى انعاشه بالتنفس الاصطناعي من الفم إلى الفم، وربما استدعت الضرورة اللجوء الى الانعاش القبي - الرئوي، وهذا يستوجب تدريباً خاصاً 



الصدمات 
احد المصابين بحادث يبدو جلده ممتـقعاً وندياً ونبضه متسارعاً وتنفسه سطحيا او سريعاً او غير منتظم. هذه الاعراض تدل على الصدمه التي تأتي غالباً نتيجة اصابة جسدية خطيرة. تأكد من بقاء المصاب دافئاً وممدداً عل ظهره ومن بقاء قدميه مرتفعتين نحو 30 سنتمتراً فوق مستوى رأسه. هذا الوضع يحافظ حرارة الجسم ويساعد الدورة الدموية حتى وصول الاسعاف 



حوادث السيارات 
انت اول الواصلين الى موقع حادث اصطدام خطير. لا تنقل المصابين من اماكنهم الا اذا كان ذلك ضرورياً لسلامتهم مخ خطر آت. حاول ان تهديء روعهم وتبقيهم في وضع مريح. اذا كان أحدهم ينزف من أذنيه أو انفه أو فمه، فقد تكون جمجمته متصدعة وبقائه بلا حراك تخفف من احتمال تفاقم النزف. اذا كان يحس بخدر او نمل في ساقه او احد اطرافه، فذلك يدل على اصابة خطرة في ظهره او رقبته، وفي هذه الحال فان اي حركة قد تسبب له شللا او حتى الموت. اذا لم يقم لديك شك في ان رقبته مصابة،حاول أن تخفف صعوبة تنفسه باحناء رأسه الى الوراء لفتح مجرى التنفس. حاول اذ تيسر ذلك ،معالجة النزف او الحرق او الصدمة او الغيبوبة بالاساليب التي سبق ذكرها 



ضربة الشمس 
شخص ظل ساعات تحت اشعة الشمس الحادة. وفجأة شعر بعياء ودوار واصبح جلده حاراً وجافاً. الجلد الحار والجاف المترافق مع بلبلة عقلية دلالة على ضربة شمس. اعط الشخص شراباً بارداً ولكن لا تعطه منبهات (شاي او قهوة ). اخفض حرارة جسمه بوضعه في مغطس ماء دافىء تبرده تدريجياً باضافة قطع الثلج. ان ضربة الشمس أو لفحة الحرارة قد تكون مميتة خلال ساعات. اما نهك الحرارة فهو حال اقل خطراً ويتميز بظاهرة الجلد البارد المندي بالعرق. ضع المصاب في أبرد مكان ممكن واسقه ماء او عصير برتقال. ضع على راسه منشفة باردة 



الغرق 
سحبت شخص كاد ان يغرق. يبدو لك انه لا يتنفس، لكنك تشعر بنبضه الخفيف.ابدأ فوراً افراغ الماء من مجرى التنفس ثم باشر عملية الانعاش بالتنفس الاصطناعي، انك تضيع وقتاً ثميناً اذا انصرفت الى افراغ جوفه ايضاً من الماء الذي ابتلعه قبل المبادرة الى التنفس الاصطناعي 



التسمم 
ابتلع طفل مستحضر تلميع الاثاث وهو يشير بانه يحس حريقاً في فمه. الحروق حول الفم والتشنجات المعدية هي اعراض التسمم بالاحماض والمواد القلوية. بادر الى تخفيف مفعولها باعطاء الطفل اكواباً من الحليب او الماء فهذا يبطئ امتصاص الجسم لتلك المواد. لاتحاول ابداً ان تجعله يتقيأ لأن ذلك قد يسبب اذى اضافياً للمريء. أقراء التوصيات المدونة على علبة المستحضرات واتبع ارشادها

----------


## قطيفيss

إعداد حقيبة إسعاف أولي 

حتى تكون مستعد لأي حادث تأكد من وجود الأشياء الآتية في حقيبة الإسعاف 
الأولي المتواجدة بمنزلك: 

- للجروح : بلاستر من مختلف الأحجام ، شاش طبي ، شريط لاصق ، مسحوق 
مظهر لتنظيف وتطهير الجرح ، وكريم مظهر لمنع تلوث الجرح.


- للحروق : كمادات باردة ، شاش طبي ، كريم مطهر وزجاجة بخاخ للحروق. 


- للآلام والحمي: أسبرين أو أي مسكن أخر مثل البارامول أو الكيتوفان أو ريفو. 


- لإصابات العيون: غسول للعين ، وعاء خاص بغسل العين وضمادات خاصة بالعين. 


- لإلتواءات المفاصل والشد العضلي وشروخ العظام : كمادات باردة ، رابط 
ضاغط وشاش طبي لتعليق الذراع إذا لزم. 


- للدغات الحشرات : ملقاط لإزالة العضو المسبب للدغة ، كريم كورتيزون للتخفيف 
من حدة اللدغة ، إذا كان أحد أفراد الأسرة لديه حساسية للدغات فيجب أن 
تتواجد حقنة أدرينالين وتعطى تحت الجلد فقط. 


- لإسعاف شخص ابتلع مادة سامة : شراب ابكاك لإحداث القيء ولكن يحظر 
استعماله بدون الاستعانة بطبيب أو مهاتفة أقرب مركز سموم وإبلاغ المسئول 
بالواقعة والعمل بإستشارته. احتفظ برقم الهاتف الخاص بأقرب مركز سموم 
ويفضل كتابته على شريط لاصق ويتم إلصاقه على الهاتف. 


- للعناية العامة : مقياس حرارة - مقص حاد - قطن معقم - مناديل ورقية - دليل 
الإسعاف الأولي



وهذا موقع رائع للي يبي مزيد من المعلومات :
موقع الإسعاف 
http://www.esaaf.com/


وتقبلو تحياات ادرة منتدياات الناصرة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور أخوي على الموضوع ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## حلم رائع

موضوع جميل اشكرك

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك على النقل وعلى المعلومات الرائعه 
ولكن ياحسركثيرا من الناس تموت ولم تجد من لم يقدم لها ابسط الاسعافات الاوليه 
جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنوتة توتة

موضوعك في غاية الروعه
ومفيد
ويعطيك ربي العافية

----------

